# My domain controllers are making my life miserable



## adam2020 (Aug 14, 2011)

Here's my dilemma I have two domain controls that have not been replicating for one year ( thats a network that I just inherited ) one of the DC's is having a huge DN issues but most of new users and OU have been added to it through he last 11 month I have tried everything that I know to fix this DNS issues but no success both are 2003 I just bout a new server 2008 that I want it to be my new DC so with the current problem that I have I just can't add it as a member server then promote it as DC then demote the other two​ This is a production environment by the way 60 workstations what is the best approach that I can have to address this issue I have been in this company for like a month now and I am getting sick and tired answering support calls of users can't login to their workstation and I can't apply any gpo's​ I am really begging for help here​ ​ Thank you​


----------



## srhoades (May 15, 2003)

Could you transfer all the roles to the most current one, demote the outdated one, dcpromo it again and let it replicate correctly?


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

But if the current DC that is most up to date is the issue, you may be introducing the same issue when adding a new DC. I would get everything sorted out prior to introducing a new DC with different schema and possibly new issues.

Have you run all of the DCDIAG diagnostics on both domain controllers? Have you gone through the best practices for DNS configuration? http://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/library/dd391879(WS.10).aspx


----------

